# Gainesville fishing?



## Joeyyeslow (Jun 30, 2011)

Moved to Gainesville in August for school. Didn't fish til I came back to fort myers last week, about went insane. Anybody got some suggestions for fishing around Gainesville/surrounding area?


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2018)

Hey bud, are ya needing the brine or will the sweetwater work? G-ville is only 30-40 minutes from the Gulf coast around Ceder Key/ Waccasassa area for the brine. Then there is ft white area and the Suwannee and it’s tributaries that are fairly close to you also for the sweetwater! Hope that helps some.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Newnanns lake to the east, Sampson/Rowell/ Crosby lakes in starke.

Google earth is your friend


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

There are no fish at Cedar Key. I caught a crappie at Newnans yesterday at the boat ramp though.


----------



## DW2018 (Aug 21, 2018)

Consider Lake Santa Fe and Lockloosa too for pan fish and bass.

Visit Gary's Tackle Box on north 441 (NW 13th St) and talk with Gary, Elliott or other staff who work there, they generally know where the bite is happening. Better place to buy gear than BPS, imo. Check Gary's fishing blog for what others have been catching lately.

http://www.garystacklebox.com/blog/


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

DW2018 said:


> Consider Lake Santa Fe and Lockloosa too for pan fish and bass.
> 
> Visit Gary's Tackle Box on north 441 (NW 13th St) and talk with Gary, Elliott or other staff who work there, they generally know where the bite is happening. Better place to buy gear than BPS, imo. Check Gary's fishing blog for what others have been catching lately.
> 
> http://www.garystacklebox.com/blog/


I will always try to visit the small tackle shop over bass pro help out the little guy is my opinion. Unfortunately sometimes you have to go there because they're the only place that has a certain item.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

DW2018 said:


> Consider Lake Santa Fe and Lockloosa too for pan fish and bass.
> 
> Visit Gary's Tackle Box on north 441 (NW 13th St) and talk with Gary, Elliott or other staff who work there, they generally know where the bite is happening. Better place to buy gear than BPS, imo. Check Gary's fishing blog for what others have been catching lately.
> 
> http://www.garystacklebox.com/blog/


Gary is the best. If he doesn't have what you want he will order it for you. There's nothing like walking into a small shop where they know you by name and greet you like a friend.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

You're about an hour from the west coast. Most guys in our area fish Steinhatchee, CK, or Crystal River. Depending on what you're fishing for and how you like to fish for it will probably determine which of those places you like best. Watch out for rocks.


----------

